# This can't be right



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

I was stopped the other night for supposedly doing 102 on route 95 The cop asks for my license and stuff and doesn't even bother saying hi or anyting... that's the first thing. Next, he decides to give me a ticket and I was like Ok, but... and then he just walks away. He wont even talk to me so he gets in his car and I just sit there because theres no way I'm going anywhere until he has enugh considerashun to at least talk to me. So he gets on his loud speaker and starts yelling at me to move. To make a long story short, he gets out and starts telling me to get out of here cuz he has more important stuff to do than sit and wait for me. Well, I tell him that he beter have some record about what I did beause now he's in trouble. I'll call his supervisor. 
My question is... I know you guys like tickets being appealed because you get paid (I think so anyway because my firends said that and I looked at a few other questions here. ) I might appeal it it, but I might not because i don't want this guy getting any more green on top of what he already makes. Do I have a good case in terms of this guy not caring about my public saftey on the side of the road? Thanks.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

A-hole alert


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

Uh, oh. I can't bare to look......:jestera:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Look at the back of the ticket, dummy. If you can drive, I'm sure you can read.

Do you expect someone to be friendly to you when you're driving nearly twice the speed limit? Get real.

Oh, and if he didn't care about your safety, he would have just left you on the side of the road.

After all, you don't want to get rear-ended on the side of the highway by some idiot driving 102mph, right?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Where the heck did I put my popcorn.........? inch:


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

-Unregistered Idiot;

-Just as the officer who (_supposedly_) stopped you has better things to do, so do we.

-Take your drama, your theatrics, your games and go play somewhere else.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Not again


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Hmmm, did you say stop or slow down?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> The cop asks for my license and stuff and doesn't even bother saying hi or anything... that's the first thing. Next, he decides to give me a ticket and I was like Ok, but... and then he just walks away. He wont even talk to me so he gets in his car


That's about how I handle most of my stops... I end just about all stops with "The information you need is on the back of the ticket, you have twenty days to pay or appeal" then I walk away. The time for discussion is not on the side of the road it usually just turns into a bitching session on how the city must really need the money so yes we do have better things to do.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

1st... Learn to spell. 
2nd... Slow down.
3rd... His "record of what you did" as you so eloquently put it, is that citation that he handed you. 
4th... As it was already pointed out, He did in fact care about your safety since he waited for you to pull out. 

& Last but not least, read my SIG & figure it out asshat. :321:


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

SOT is Back?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> I was stopped the other night for supposedly doing 102 on route 95 The cop asks for my license and stuff and doesn't even bother saying hi or anyting... .











Quit whining you little bitch.

You are aware you received a citation for going *37 mph* over the limit. As far as I'm concerned, that's all you need to know.

You're lucky all you received was a ticket. I would have issued you a summons if it had been in CT. 


> I just sit there because theres no way I'm going anywhere until he has enugh considerashun to at least talk to me.


Wow! You really showed him!



Gil said:


> That's about how I handle most of my stops... I end just about all stops with "The information you need is on the back of the ticket, you have twenty days to pay or appeal" then I walk away. The time for discussion is not on the side of the road it usually just turns into a bitching session on how the city must really need the money so yes we do have better things to do.


:dito:
The first time I told someone to have a nice evening after I issued them an infraction; they filed a civilian complaint against me for being rude and sarcastic.

If you don't agree with the ticket, appeal it; it's not up for debate on the side of the road.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

I think this is what we call a "troll"


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I was stopped the other night for supposedly doing 102 on route 95 The cop asks for my license and stuff and *doesn't even bother saying hi or anyting*... that's the first thing.


Well, he must have failed his community policing class in the academy. Not even a hello?



> Next, he decides to give me a ticket and _*I was like Ok, but... and then he just walks away. *_He wont even talk to me so he gets in his car and I just sit there because theres no way I'm going anywhere until he has _*enugh considerashun*_ to at least talk to me.


I see the MCAS is working well, or maybe we just have a child that was left behind. My God, not even *enough consideration* to talk to you? What do you want, a fire side chat? Coffee and some donuts? Enlighten us, please.



> So he gets on his loud speaker and starts yelling at me to move. To make a long story short, he gets out and starts telling me to get out of here *cuz* he has more important stuff to do than sit and wait for me. Well, I tell him that he *beter* have some record about what I did *beause now he's in trouble*. I'll call his supervisor.


Oh no, a police officer giving someone a ticket, can't have that. I'll bet they will throw the book at him. I heard there was a law that police can't give those anymore. His supervisor will probably be pretty upset.



> My question is... I know you guys like tickets being appealed because you get paid (I think so anyway because my firends said that and I looked at a few other questions here. ) I might appeal it it, but I might not because i don't want this guy getting any more green on top of what he already makes.


Don't want the officer getting any more green? Could this be a disgruntled flagman? You'll really show him by not appealing the citation that you will have to pay!



> Do I have a good case in terms of this guy not caring about my public saftey on the side of the road?


So not having a lengthy conversation on the side of a major highway is not caring about your public safety? You should appeal, I am sure the courts will be very mad at the officer.



> Thanks.


Your welcome and good luck. Oh, and twenty days to pay or appeal the ticket.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I call bullshit. A 102mph and that attitude would get braclets.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

As anyone ever thought that maybe this was posted PURELY for our amusement? Maybe one of us (I can't think of anyone who would do such a thing) didn't bother to make a fake screen name and posted this to get people's blood boiling.....Just a thought.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I call bullshit. A 102mph and that attitude would get braclets.


I'm with you I say it's a play to get people going. No one spells that bad without trying.:---)


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

You should have waited in the middle lane of the highway. It's really a win-win. Win for the officer because he wont be talking to you anymore and win for you because you wont have to worry about your ticket.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

kttref said:


> As anyone ever thought that maybe this was posted PURELY for our amusement? Maybe one of us (I can't think of anyone who would do such a thing) didn't bother to make a fake screen name and posted this to get people's blood boiling.....Just a thought.


Naw, it couldn't be. His apology was sincere.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I was stopped the other night for supposedly doing 102 on route 95 The cop asks for my license and stuff and doesn't even bother saying hi or anyting... that's the first thing. Next, he decides to give me a ticket and I was like Ok, but... and then he just walks away. He wont even talk to me so he gets in his car and I just sit there because theres no way I'm going anywhere until he has enugh considerashun to at least talk to me. So he gets on his loud speaker and starts yelling at me to move. To make a long story short, he gets out and starts telling me to get out of here cuz he has more important stuff to do than sit and wait for me. Well, I tell him that he beter have some record about what I did beause now he's in trouble. I'll call his supervisor.
> My question is... I know you guys like tickets being appealed because you get paid (I think so anyway because my firends said that and I looked at a few other questions here. ) I might appeal it it, but I might not because i don't want this guy getting any more green on top of what he already makes. Do I have a good case in terms of this guy not caring about my public saftey on the side of the road? Thanks.


Sunday morning while sitting in church, I was reflecting on why I hate people so much.

Thanks for putting things in perspective.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> Well, I tell him that he beter have some record about what I did beause now he's in trouble. I'll call his supervisor.


Oh boy! I bet he was shaking in his boots... 



Unregistered said:


> My question is... I know you guys like tickets being appealed because you get paid (I think so anyway because my firends said that and I looked at a few other questions here. ) I might appeal it it, but I might not because i don't want this guy getting any more green on top of what he already makes. Do I have a good case in terms of this guy not caring about my public saftey on the side of the road? Thanks.


Your case sounds air tight. You got him by the balls. By all means, APPEAL!

Do us a favor and buy a fake screenname from Sniper so we know who we're talking to.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Go home, sh*tbird. 

You're lucky all you got was ticket.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Because it's funny.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

kttref said:


> Because it's funny.


After awhile it's like watching a rerun.

We need more original stories like "The guy rushing his friend to the hospital because he had a gerbil stuck up his ass," thread.

Just sayin...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh I agree!...but that's originally why it was opened up to unregistered users...and why Ask A Cop was brought back...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I think we've covered everything we need to cover on the first page, with a few added bonus comments on the second.

I still want to hear a follow-up story in six months after this guy gets his appeal, or if he just pays it.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

npd_323 said:


> SOT is Back?


SOT is not back, he is too busy being a liberal and running for public office. With that I guess this little episode of "Being A Jackass" has run it's course...

Next....


----------

